# On YouTube: Episode 2 - What's in Autogeek's Garage - Season 2



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*On YouTube: Episode 2 - What's in Autogeek's Garage - Season 2*

Here's the second episode already on YouTube thanks to Yancy!

*What's in Autogeek's Garage - Episode 2 - Season 2 *​




*My guest celebrities are, Sam Memmolo and Dave Bowman*
















This 2nd episode features the below owners and their cars...
*Segment 1:* Hink Hinkley's 1965 Mustang Fastback - *Pinnacle Natural Brilliance Leather & Vinyl Cleaner and Rubber & Vinyl Protectant*

*Segment 2:* Louie Louis's All-Original 1986 Porsche 928 - *Lake Country Foam Pads*

*Segment 3:* Max Mckee's 2012 Mercedes-Benz CLS63 AMG - *Wolfgang Fuzion*

*Segment 4:* Ken Kolinski's 1948 Dodge Power Wagon - *Poorboy's Polish with Carnauba*​*Commercials in order,* 

*ARP Fasteners*
*Pinnacle Natural Brilliance*
*Diamondite Glass Cleaning Kit*
*Lake Country Buffing Pads*
*Flex Polishers*
*Wolfgang*
*Meguiar's*
*Cyclo Tools*
*Menzerna USA*
*"Off the Shelf" featured product = Meguiar's Hot Rims Brake Dust Barrier*

*Segment 1:* Hink Hinkley's 1965 Mustang Fastback, #3 off the assembly line and the only 1965 Fastback produced with a bench seat. Hink's Mustang also has a custom Candy Apple Paint Job









*Segment 2:* Louie Louis's All-Original 1986 Porsche 928









*Segment 3:* Max Mckee's 2012 Mercedes-Benz CLS63 AMG 









*Segment 4:* Ken Kolinski's 1948 Dodge Power Wagon 









Here's a list of the commercials that will show on "What's in Autogeek's Garage" this weekend.

*Pinnacle Natural Brilliance TV Commercial*​




*Diamondite Glass Cleaning Kit*​




*Lake Country Buffing Pads Commercial*​




*FLEX Polishers Commercial - Flex 3401 & PE14*​




*Wolfgang Car Care Products*​




*Cyclo Tools*​




*Menzerna USA Polishes and Compounds TV Commercial*​


----------

